# Opinions on what is the best thermometers



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been using all kinds of different thermometers from the in tank glass suction ones to the remote digital kind I find some of the remote ones are out of wack by as much as 4-5 degrees according to comparing them to the in tank glass suction style. I was using the remote ones from Petsmart that look similar to the marina ones, they seem to be the ones that don't seem accurate out of 5 I had 3 are way off and I returned them. So I need some opinions on what others have had success with, I just want the water temp accurate. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

The glass ADA thermometers I got from Patrick are the best yet. Easy to read (no annoying green 'safezone' background) and they look pretty sweet, too. A curate, as far as I can tell.


----------

